# moving anemone



## pullins125

i started a saltwater tank and did live rock and teo days ago i bought an anemone and 2 clowns. well i placed anemone where i wanted it and then that night the anemone moved the back and is staying there. i want to see him but cant bc he in the back. how can i gt him to stay in front??


----------



## Fishfirst

oh jezz... take back the anemone immediately please... and pick up the "conscientious marine aquarist" by bob fenner and read it front to back. Anemone's have no business being in a tank that was setup only days ago... the tank needs at least 6 mo. if not a year of establishment before its ready, and without the correct lighting and water chemistry, the anemone will surely die.


----------



## pullins125

i tested the water and it was perfect. i used some pre-established water as well. i used live rock and live sand to speed up bacteria growth. the anemone actually seems to be thriving just in the back of the tank. i just with it was in the front. if it starts looking all bad ill surely take it back asap. but the tank been up for a few weeks and it looks good. what are some good things to add to a fairly new tank?


----------



## Fishfirst

"what are some good things to add to a fairly new tank?"
You have already added WAY too much... a clean up crew would have been more appropriate than an anemone and 2 clownfish.


----------



## Asully70

the key to a salt water tank is patience. my friend didnt add an anemone for about 4 months after he already established his tank. he did live rock and live sand too. i dont know if i would say take it out because there is a chance it could survive but not likely


----------



## TheOldSalt

pullins125, seriously, anemones are a royal pain and a heartbreaker. They move around all over the place, exude slime like crazy that makes your water smell funny and go bad, and eventually either shrivel away to nothing or expire in a truly spectacular meltdown that slings stinging acontia fibers all over the other tank inhabitants. They are only three cells thick, you know, and terribly exposed to the water. If that water is too "raw" it will irritate the animal to death, and if the tank isn't completely stable, that instability will wreak instability in the exposed cells of the anemone. For these reasons, keeping an anemone in a brand new tank is a herculean feet indeed.
That said, most petshops won't take them back, simply because they know that they are not going to make it, and any petshop that would have sold it to you in the first place is certainly not one that will be looking out for you. In short, you are most likely stuck.
Do I even wanna guess what kind of anemone it is? My money is on yellow sebae or pink condylactus, am I right?
With any luck I'm wrong and you have an E. quadicolor, one of the very few commonly available anemones that can survive in a new tank. Let's hope that's the case. If it isn't, then try to find some saltwater keeping person in your area who could maybe babysit the thing in his tank for 6 months for you while your tank gets broken-in well enough.
Clownfish do not need anemones, by the way. I used to work on a clownfish farm, and we hardly used them at all.

If you work really hard at it, you might get lucky and be able to nurse this anemone through the tank's maturation. It will be an educational challenge, to be sure. Good luck!

Oh, as for your original question, you don't. You can try to get an anemone to stay where you want it by giving it what it wants, that is, the light or waterflow or whatever it chose it's spot for in the first place, but you can never count on it really staying put forever.


----------



## pullins125

i forgot the exact type but itll some form of bubble tip. i checked it out this morning its looking good. it looking back to normal. im thinking it was just stressed out bc moving it and everything. hopefully it will continue to do well. the lady at the store told me whats good and whats not for a newly established tank. mi dont plan on adding anymore fish til like febuary or so. she said add a few to feed bacteria so that what i doing. and what i was asking about was crals and mushroms to add to a new tank. i got some mushrooms in there now and they doing great. i bought a rock with a bunch on there and they overlapping. it that ok or should i move a few so others get light as well? i just stating saltwater and trying to learn. ive read up alot and from now on will get advice on here but i buy anything else. i dont wanna harm my fish or anything else in there. btw how long will it take for stuff to either sped to rocks or grow on live rocks?


----------



## Fishfirst

pullins125 said:


> i forgot the exact type but itll some form of bubble tip. i checked it out this morning its looking good. it looking back to normal. im thinking it was just stressed out bc moving it and everything. hopefully it will continue to do well. the lady at the store told me whats good and whats not for a newly established tank. mi dont plan on adding anymore fish til like febuary or so. she said add a few to feed bacteria so that what i doing. and what i was asking about was crals and mushroms to add to a new tank. i got some mushrooms in there now and they doing great. i bought a rock with a bunch on there and they overlapping. it that ok or should i move a few so others get light as well? i just stating saltwater and trying to learn. ive read up alot and from now on will get advice on here but i buy anything else. i dont wanna harm my fish or anything else in there. btw how long will it take for stuff to either sped to rocks or grow on live rocks?


Well 1st off... don't listen to her... she obviously doesn't understand BASIC saltwater husbandry. Your mushrooms will take care of themselves... if you want more mushrooms remove a few heads and just let them attach themselves some where else... new heads will grow where the old heads were and you have twice as many mushrooms. Kenya tree, green star polyps and several types of leathers are easy... however, if you don't have enough light and don't give it enough time... these corals will easily wither away as well.


----------



## karazy

ok
take the anemone back ASAP
ive heard way to many "it looks fine" horror stories.
try to keep your tank stable for a month or two, get a good clean up crew going
and then start thinking about corals. and there are corals that look like anemones.
Once you get everything stable and going smooth, look into frogspawn or torch corals


----------



## pullins125

anemone is doing great now. it is bigger now then when i bought it in the store only a couple days ago. it still in the back but it is eating and looking great. it had more color then when i bought i to the tank has been established for about a month but i didnt add fish til a couple days ago when i got anemone. i did move 3 mushrooms to get more add there was some other mushrooms under them. but i do need to get a clean up crew soon.


----------



## Fishfirst

what type of lighting do you have?


----------



## pullins125

a double strip coralife lgih with 2 96watt light bulbs. i got plenty of light. i leave it on for about 8 hours or so. most time not quite that long though bout 7 average.


----------



## rastarainy

you say that its "bigger than when you bought it", but thats not necessarily saying much. anemone's expand and shrink all the time, its just their nature. think of it as them being "moody".


----------



## PerculaClown

i would use only metal halides or T5 High output for keeping anemones. PC bulbs dont have enough intensity that they need, especially if the tank is deep.


----------



## Felicia

What size tank do you have?


----------

